# New Bow Time/Black Widow PSA II :)



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome bow jinks! I'm sure you will get it fined tuned. Look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## PMAIIHunter (Jun 16, 2014)

asbell grip or standard grip?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Homey88 said:


> Awesome bow jinks! I'm sure you will get it fined tuned. Look forward to watching your progress.


Thanks Homey! :thumbs_up

and there are a couple features I do love about the Widows....

1. Is the fact that the risers grip is so deep and far forward of the limbs with a confy 91/4"-9" recommended Brace Height...










should make for a comfy initial draw and an incredibly stabile foundation.

2. Is that like the ginormous and weighty riser I love on my Herters?....the widow risers are definitely on the beefy side of things and the birch/phenolic/glass laminates should tip the scales nicely.

3. 16" Deflex riser with a 4" window cut 3/16ths PAST center?...tuning shouldn't be much of a problem at all! 

Truth be known?...I'd love a Covert Hunter....but since I'm not in the 6 figure income crowd?...this used widow will just have to do.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

PMAIIHunter said:


> asbell grip or standard grip?


I have no clue...but either way?...my hand will just have to adapt...maybe to a rasp. :laugh:

we'll see. 

Edit: I asked...and just got a text from the seller...he's almost positive it's a standard grip.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice Bill. I was actually thinking the other day it was about time you should be introducing a new to you bow 
Question: I notice on some take downs the limbs bolt on the front and some on the back. Is there a advantage to either one? Or why some built that way?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats Bill 

I have a GB MA II that has a set of 63 pound limbs and 72 pound limbs 

I'll never sell it 

I killed one of my best Whitetails with it


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Arron said:


> Nice Bill. I was actually thinking the other day it was about time you should be introducing a new to you bow
> Question: I notice on some take downs the limbs bolt on the front and some on the back. Is there a advantage to either one? Or why some built that way?


Thanks and outside of the obvious?...I'm not sure but this was a major decision for me about 20+ years ago when I bought my Bob Lee TD Hunter...this was pre-internet days for me and I asked all the old dawgs what TD recurve they would go with....Bob Lee or Black Widow?...and they were no help as 1/2 said Bob Lee and 1/2 said Black Widow...and I was leaning heavily towards Black Widow...being a young man the name was way cooler and I really did like the lines of the bow...but then some old ******* whom I respected whispered in my ear....

"They're built backwards...you want the limbs to pull against the riser not away from it."

And for some reason?...I smiled like I thought I just learned something and bought a Bob Lee...but always secretly wished I could just try a Widow and was left still a bit jealous of the cooler lines and way cooler name! :laugh:

That said?...I'm fairly certain that same old ******* never took into consideration the virtues of a grip forward deflex riser design which mounting the limbs to the backside readily accommodates the geometry of such...where with the limbs bolted to the front of the riser?...not so much...and BW weren't the only ones to go that route....the Browning Fire Drake and Backpacker Series were two very successful and well liked bows where the limbs bolted to the backside of the riser.

But that's all I can think of for now....we'll see....the good news?...now I'll have first hand experience with owning and extensively shooting bot the Bob Lee and now?...

A Black Widow. :cool2:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Congrats Bill
> 
> I have a GB MA II that has a set of 63 pound limbs and 72 pound limbs
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe! :thumbs_up

so you're saying I should have no fear about me ripping the 43# limbs off the back of this puppy huh? :laugh:


----------



## PMAIIHunter (Jun 16, 2014)

JINKSTER said:


> I have no clue...but either way?...my hand will just have to adapt...maybe to a rasp. :laugh:
> 
> we'll see.
> 
> Edit: I asked...and just got a text from the seller...he's almost positive it's a standard grip.


enjoy your BW! they are unique bows


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

That sight window aught to narrow things down a bit.

-Grant


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> That sight window aught to narrow things down a bit.
> 
> -Grant


Ya think? :laugh:


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Congrats on the new bow, looking forward to some future videos of it in action!


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats! Good Luck. Vid...vid...vid...


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I loved my Widow...and still do...especially with Border limbs on it :wink:

Have fun with it, Jinks!

Ray :shade:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BLACK WOLF said:


> I loved my Widow...and still do...especially with Border limbs on it :wink:
> 
> Have fun with it, Jinks!
> 
> Ray :shade:


Thanks Ray! :thumbs_up

You guys are getting me all excited about it and I haven't even gotten it yet....anticipation blows! :laugh:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Congrats on the new bow Jinkster, looking forward to your review...:thumbs_up


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Give me a call when you get it Mr Jinks. I never tried one. Somebody told me they were loud,too heavy,and built backwards. Sure looks nice.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

They are stable, dependable and comfortable to shoot. We will never sell ours either. Congrats!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like ya got a winner Bill, good luck, and keep er fun !


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I have wanted one since I was a little kid. First trad catalog I picked up was theirs. I've tried various bows and have never really found what I was looking for. This year I plan on pulling the trigger and ordering one. Interested to hear your reviews on it. Some bows are ugly and shoot great I'd just prefer to have a great shooter and looker. Congrats!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Great bow. i too have wanted one since I first got in to archery. You can always send it back to BW and have them redo the grip


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

good find jinks, look forward seeing the process of tuning it on your videos


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Never owned a BW but I did own a reverse handle Chek-Mate years ago.









Real nice shooter, very forgiving design.

Good luck.

KPC


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Never undstood why people that down a widow will absolutely praise a HABU or some other Widow copy...


Black Widows have a huge following and for good reason...they're great bows...imshot them as good as any of my target bows...never seemed loud or slow or anything but well built,well backed and well loved.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

vabowdog said:


> Never undstood why people that down a widow will absolutely praise a HABU or some other Widow copy...
> 
> 
> Black Widows have a huge following and for good reason...they're great bows...imshot them as good as any of my target bows...never seemed loud or slow or anything but well built,well backed and well loved.
> ...


Thanks for the confidence booster Dewayne! :thumbs_up

Getting excited about getting it...it'll be mine in about a week...might even drive/ride to the west coast this coming weekend to pick it up in person.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Jinks. I was in the Black Widow factory a couple of months ago and was very, very impressed by the people working there and their small but efficient operation. They stopped what they were doing to give me and my family a tour and let us shoot from a selection of about 100 bows hanging on the wall. Someday I will have my name on a couple of them, literally. They were the nicest bunch of guys you could meet and gave me some great ideas on getting my son with no left hand shooting. BTW my father-in-law is in love with the PSA II


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I've never shot a Widow I liked, but I know guys who own loads of them and will never shoot anything else so it's probably just me 😀
I'm sure this will be a great bow and a 15yd spot killer for you Jinks, enjoy and have fun.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats Bill

You'll either love it or hate it. That is how it normally goes with them.

You'll notice that it has a sound at the shot that is unlike any of your other bows has. 

Widows shine with mid-weighted arrows too,get to light and they get really loud,go to heavy and the speed isn't all that great,especially with the lighter draw weights.

The Widow boys are some of the best guys I have met,and will take good care of you.

Word to the wise,leave the rasp in the tool box if the grip isn't to your liking,and send it in to them to reshape. This way you will have a factory grip and finish and not devalue your bow if you decide to sell it..


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Bigjono said:


> I've never shot a Widow I liked, but I know guys who own loads of them and will never shoot anything else so it's probably just me &#55357;&#56832;
> I'm sure this will be a great bow and a 15yd spot killer for you Jinks, enjoy and have fun.


Jon!...15yds?...are you trying to get me to lose and arrow? :laugh:

Thanks....I think...and when I do?...I miss. 



MAC 11700 said:


> Congrats Bill
> 
> You'll either love it or hate it. That is how it normally goes with them.
> 
> ...


Thanks MAC...we'll see I guess and yes...I won't be re-shaping the grip like I did on my Bob Lee...grip will remain stock. 

But I don't think I'm going to either love it or hate it...because as with most bows....I think I'm going to do both. :laugh:

Until I get it extremely well tuned. 

After I find a string, BH and arrow it really loves...and then...our stormy relationship might settle down....a bit. :laugh:

For now?..the cool part is it's a relatively durable Take-Down that will travel well on the back of my cruiser. 

Good hearing from you, Thanks and God Bless, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm excited for you! I have always wanted one, but haven't came across a leftie in the right weight/price yet. 
When do you think it will get there?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

gnome said:


> I'm excited for you! I have always wanted one, but haven't came across a leftie in the right weight/price yet.
> When do you think it will get there?


Thanks gnome and the way it came about was by me trying to trade my only compound off for a decent 40#-45# TD recurve to pack on the back of my cruiser so I could "ride too" away shoots...and no dice...so I then tried to sell it outright which I've done but the buyer only put a healthy deposit on it thus far...and somewhere in the middle of that?...this 62"/43# PSA II Blck Widow (in graybark) popped up in the classifieds...at a bit more than I was looking to spend but like you?...I've secretly always wanted to own a widow and if I were to order one?....that would be exactly what I would order...color, poundage, model, length and all....the seller was kind enough to hold it for me with a deposit and lives just a couple hours drive from me...I'm hoping I can ride over to cape coral one day this July 4th weekend with the balance and pick it up in person..if the sellers okay with that.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Did you ever get your Widow in Bill?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MAC 11700 said:


> Did you ever get your Widow in Bill?


Nope...not yet but it's enroute.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

IMO there are two types of people ones that own Harleys and ones that secretly wished they own Harleys!!!


Widows are in the same boat!!

I've got my last Widow I had built supposed to be back here today!!! Home again and never going to leave....it was my Annivsary bow!!



Dewayne


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> IMO there are two types of people ones that own Harleys and ones that secretly wished they own Harleys!!!
> 
> 
> Widows are in the same boat!!
> ...


Dewayne 

I agree with almost everything you post except the Harley comment


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

vabowdog said:


> IMO there are two types of people ones that own Harleys and ones *that own decent motorcycles*!!!
> 
> 
> Dewayne


Fixed it for you ;-)


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

So If I have both...


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Jinx,,

You will love your new Widow. I have a PMA II and a PMA III. Great bows..
Good luck with it and be sure and post videos!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> I've never shot a Widow I liked, but I know guys who own loads of them and will never shoot anything else so it's probably just me &#55357;&#56832;
> I'm sure this will be a great bow and a 15yd spot killer for you Jinks, enjoy and have fun.


This has been my experience with the PSA's also - I have tried 3-4 different ones and just can't get with the grip for some reason. I know guys that love them and won't shoot anything else also. I sure would like to try one of their longbows some day, but the $1K+ price tag makes that a pretty expensive experiment.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Mo0se said:


> So If I have both...


Then your living up to the motto under your name!


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Mo0se said:


> So If I have both...


Then you are totally ruining our attempt at a thread derailment/good natured flame war :wink:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

"GRIP" has ceased being a problem for me ever since I left it off the list..."Shooting" stopped being a problem for me since I burned the list that started out with "GRIP" :laugh:

Btw...95% of all Harleys ever made are still on the road.

The other 5% actually made it back home! :laugh:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

This is fun...you folks will love this one...so...I got the tracking number on my smart phone and I'm tracking it...8:36am and bam...it hits the P.O. which is 5 minutes up the road from my work....so jump in the truck and run up there for an intercept...hand the lady my tracking number...explain I'm hoping to pick it up right now...she goes in the back and comes back out and says..."Yep!...We Got it!...But I can't give it too you."...I'm like...WHAT?!!!....Lady...I'm right here....got all kinds of I.D. and I'll sign whatever just please give me the package...Her: "No....I can't just give it to you like that....we must make an attempt to deliver to the address listed."...I explained to her that I have to work and wouldn't be home...then asked her Is it going to require a signature or will they just drop it off?"...so she runs to the back room to check that and comes back with..."Yes...someone has to be there to sign for it."....Me: So you're telling me that even though I'm right here, right now with proper identification and with you in possession of my 2day priority package the seller paid extra for that you must first make a failed delivery attempt?...and then what?...I get to go home to a "Sorry we missed You Pink Slip" because you won't give the damn thing to me here and now?"...Her: Sorry...but I could lose my job if I did.

Meanwhile the two desk clerks have chit eating grins on their faces like they're getting joy from my confused distress...and that's when I really snapped...I can't tell you all what I had to say to them...partly because I can't remember it all and partly cause if I did?....I'd get banned...but man was I pi$$ed! 

It was like I was living in a nightmare completely devoid of common sense, logic and/or compassion...took me a good hour to calm down....and when I did?...asked the boss if I could take off early for personal reasons and since I was caught up on my work he said okay.....now.....here I have been home all afternoon..it's 3:15pm and no mail truck yet...tracking says "Out For Delivery"...and please pray for me that I don't suddenly see "Attempted To Deliver" pop up cause I've been right here the entire afternoon...and if that happens?...I'll surely blow a gasket. 

If I ever buy anything over the net...ever again...there's going to be one stipulation..it gets shipped UPS or Fedex but if it's getting shipped USPS?...NO SALE!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

JINKSTER said:


> This is fun...you folks will love this one...so...I got the tracking number on my smart phone and I'm tracking it...8:36am and bam...it hits the P.O. which is 5 minutes up the road from my work....so jump in the truck and run up there for an intercept...hand the lady my tracking number...explain I'm hoping to pick it up right now...she goes in the back and comes back out and says..."Yep!...We Got it!...But I can't give it too you."...I'm like...WHAT?!!!....Lady...I'm right here....got all kinds of I.D. and I'll sign whatever just please give me the package...Her: "No....I can't just give it to you like that....we must make an attempt to deliver to the address listed."...I explained to her that I have to work and wouldn't be home...then asked her Is it going to require a signature or will they just drop it off?"...so she runs to the back room to check that and comes back with..."Yes...someone has to be there to sign for it."....Me: So you're telling me that even though I'm right here, right now with proper identification and with you in possession of my 2day priority package the seller paid extra for that you must first make a failed delivery attempt?...and then what?...I get to go home to a "Sorry we missed You Pink Slip" because you won't give the damn thing to me here and now?"...Her: Sorry...but I could lose my job if I did.
> 
> Meanwhile the two desk clerks have chit eating grins on their faces like they're getting joy from my confused distress...and that's when I really snapped...I can't tell you all what I had to say to them...partly because I can't remember it all and partly cause if I did?....I'd get banned...but man was I pi$$ed!
> 
> ...



yup, this same thing happened to me, i was out for work, got off early to go to the post office and pick it up because i missed the delivery, and they also had my bow sitting right in front of me...i told them that was my house, im the person that lives there, showed them 3 different I.D's and they still said i cant pick it up..it was my first compound bow i ever bought...

so i also blew a gasket and told them to F off and knocked off a cup that had pins on the clerks desk all over the place, lol i was pissed, because it was the stupidest thing ive ever came across...so i missed the delivery again and had to wait another week to get the bow and pick it back up at the P.O. and after that ill never ship anything myself through USPS


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Man you guys going postal  

Hope the bow arrives safe and sound Jinks


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Good luck Bill, you much be chomping at the bit.

I've missed a bow or two that needed a signature, these days when I'm expecting a bow I leave a note in the mailbox for the carrier to call me when it comes and leave it at the PO. They leave me a message the morning it shows up, I run in and pick it up. I've never had them say that they need to try to deliver it, but maybe they consider the phone call an attempt at delivery.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Man you guys going postal
> 
> Hope the bow arrives safe and sound Jinks


Joe...it was the snickering clerks that got me...an what really steams my shrimp is NO OTHER SHIPPING COMPANY could possibly remain in business with such whacked out policies and procedures where it's NOT ABOUT servicing the customer but quite literally making successful delivery a burden to the customer...and beyond that...and the only way they get away with pulling that crap on people?....because the USPS is?......"Government Funded" 

and if it weren't for that?....they'd of been out of business the first month all those big brown trucks hit our roadways....why?...cause they BLOW!...and they're proud of Blowing!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Good luck Bill, you much be chomping at the bit.
> 
> I've missed a bow or two that needed a signature, these days when I'm expecting a bow I leave a note in the mailbox for the carrier to call me when it comes and leave it at the PO. They leave me a message the morning it shows up, I run in and pick it up. I've never had them say that they need to try to deliver it, but maybe they consider the phone call an attempt at delivery.


Nah.....judging from your persona EK?...I think the big difference is...people are just nicer and more accommodating towards each other where you live where?...

I live in a failed housing development that turned into a ghetto on top of a swamp! :laugh:


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

JINKSTER said:


> why?...cause they BLOW!...and they're proud of Blowing!


There was my forum laugh for the day. :teeth: Not at your misfortunes of course, just that after reading that my first thought was you should be an inspirational speaker.

Just focus on the prize Jinks. When you do get your bow in your hands the lame USPS will be but a pointless memory...except for when it comes next delivery time.

Good luck and enjoy the bow when you finally get it.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Arrowzen said:


> *There was my forum laugh for the day.*:teeth: Not at your misfortunes of course, just that after reading that my first thought was you should be an inspirational speaker.
> 
> Just focus on the prize Jinks. When you do get your bow in your hands the lame USPS will be but a pointless memory...except for when it comes next delivery time.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the bow when you finally get it.


Well I'm glad I could be of service....at least somebody got a laugh out of this lame, illogical crap! :laugh:

it's 4:10pm....do you know where your bow is at?....CAUSE I STILL DON'T!  and gett'in  'er


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Take a deep breath  

After your visit its probable gonna be awhile


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JParanee said:


> Take a deep breath
> 
> After your visit its probable gonna be awhile


Sadly?...you may be right Joe.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck Jinks! I hope you enjoy it for at least 6 months


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

It arrived! 

And so far?....I couldn't be more pleased...even though the bow is a 5 year old '09 model?...if it came with a brand new string?...it could've been sold to me as a brand new bow as even with my readers on?...I can't find one single ding, dent, nick or even so much as a micro-scratch anywhere on the riser or limbs...even the limb tips are in like new condition and if that's the stock factory hair rest on it?...(and I believe it is)....you couldn't make me believe there's been more than 200 shots across this bow...it's IN like brand new condition! 

I was also a bit taken by the risers beauty...the graybark stain is a bit deeper and darker than I imagined it might be which accentuates the red & white accent stripes which really pop well against the dark graybark riser and all under a flat luster sheen of clear...very well done...the other thing I found a bit mind-boggling was the density of this 16" riser...it's extremely solid feeling and weighty for it's size....and now if you'll excuse me?...I'm in a hurry to bolt this thing together and check out the draw cycle and shot quality/behavior...meanwhile?...I did take the time to upload a little teaser pic for you all so....here she is...fresh outta the box...62"/43# *BLACK WIDOW* PSA II Graybark! 










L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

JINKSTER said:


> This is fun...you folks will love this one...so...I got the tracking number on my smart phone and I'm tracking it...8:36am and bam...it hits the P.O. which is 5 minutes up the road from my work....so jump in the truck and run up there for an intercept...hand the lady my tracking number...explain I'm hoping to pick it up right now...she goes in the back and comes back out and says..."Yep!...We Got it!...But I can't give it too you."...I'm like...WHAT?!!!....Lady...I'm right here....got all kinds of I.D. and I'll sign whatever just please give me the package...Her: "No....I can't just give it to you like that....we must make an attempt to deliver to the address listed."...I explained to her that I have to work and wouldn't be home...then asked her Is it going to require a signature or will they just drop it off?"...so she runs to the back room to check that and comes back with..."Yes...someone has to be there to sign for it."....Me: So you're telling me that even though I'm right here, right now with proper identification and with you in possession of my 2day priority package the seller paid extra for that you must first make a failed delivery attempt?...and then what?...I get to go home to a "Sorry we missed You Pink Slip" because you won't give the damn thing to me here and now?"...Her: Sorry...but I could lose my job if I did.
> 
> Meanwhile the two desk clerks have chit eating grins on their faces like they're getting joy from my confused distress...and that's when I really snapped...I can't tell you all what I had to say to them...partly because I can't remember it all and partly cause if I did?....I'd get banned...but man was I pi$$ed!
> 
> ...



Our Federal Government at it's finest.............Our Government is the absolute worst.........except all the others.

Anyway, beautiful bow - now go put it together and shoot some arrows!


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> and if it weren't for that?....they'd of been out of business the first month all those big brown trucks hit our roadways....why?...cause they BLOW!...and they're proud of Blowing!


Sorry, but you could not have done it with Brown either. Any attempt to change the first attempt at the destination address is prohibited unless the shipper (one sending) makes the request. This is true for all carriers. After the first attempt, it's yours now and yours to change the destination to the carrier's location.

Edit: You got it!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Grats on the new bow, those are some sweet colors. Very interested in your opinion on how it shoots.


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice looking bow. It needs to be out together and go shooting.


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice bow Bill.

Enjoy it. 

Rick


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks great, can't wait for the review...:thumbs_up


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

well you are ahead of me. Mine is shipping UPS shipped on the seventh and oddly enough it has been traveling but doesn't show an expected delivery date. All I can tell it it left on a long drive yesterday. Guess it will depend on how many times UPS plans on loading and unloading it. They are good at having every package with a million arrival and departure scans. Just wanted you to feel a little better about USPS. :wink:


----------



## Speck1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dad has a 62" Autumn Oak Widow, a littlte short for my 31" draw, but buttery smooth nonetheless. Great bows, hope you enjoy yours. Speck


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

That is what I have on the way a 62 inch autumn oak PA one piece version of the PSA My draw would be lucky to be 28 inches so it will be a nice long bow to me.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay...so after a whopping hour of taking pix and a short shooting vid which included maybe 20-30 minutes of actual shooting time of my first shots with it and zero tuning?...the only regret I have is having waited nearly 40 years to own my first Black Widow...and I honestly went into this trying to figure out "what NOT to like" about it and came up with nothing...it's an amazing bow...matter fact?...it left me dumbfounded and thinking...this thing is like G-Fred meets Brady...a wood/glass laminated TD recurve that looks like it wants to hunt but draws and shoots like an Olympic contender...and blew my mind....so let me go over this with ya'll in an orderly fashion here....and this is just a very rough preliminary/initial review/thoughts as follows....

1. "The Grip": Was one of my biggest concerns as folks tend to either love or hate the widows...with the lions share of the haters mentioning they couldn't get well?...a grip...and in the little bit of research I've done regarding this?...it seems the grip selections on widows span the charts...you can get a Standard Grip, a Toby Grip or an Asbell Grip and then some of those can be had in flavors ranging from high to low wrist...and while I did read where it seemed many folks didn't care for the PCH and PTF grip configurations while the Lovers seemed to give accolades to the PSA and PMA standard grip offerings...mine is a PSA Standard and I love it...it feels like I've been holding this bow for 20 years and feels like a bar of soap that molded itself to my hand....it's narrow and shapely with an extremely small throat area...and under the pressure of draw feels like it has this flat strip that seats firmly on the center of my thumb palm pad yet creates what feels like a narrow but long vertical area of equally distributed pressure and does so without any feeling whatsoever that my hand wants to slip up into the throat...and I hate that....but love this grip...feels like a target bow grip to me.




























2. "The Draw Cycle": Is silky smooth with a very soft and comfortable (yet not spongy) back end and so sweet that it's begging me to get back to form shooting again...I contribute this to it's short 16" riser which allows for a very long working limb area....(like the polar opposite of my herters which I've been relegated to snap shooting where it has a long chunky riser yet very short heavily hooked limbs)










and a glamor shot...










3. "The Shot Response": Also blew my mind in that the bow is just so solid it sets stone dead in the hand with zero felt vibes and just a sedated "ThoomP!" at the shot...extremely quiet...and I haven't even begun even the most basic of tuning and just grabbed what I thought would be a close match for arrows...my 30" long GT3555 .500 spine with 175gr screw-ins...please forgive my shooting?...I was super excited and all over myself with it and will be polishing my form shooting skills back up again as it's "do-able" with this bows draw cycle and I didn't even want to post the following vid but just so ya'll have an idea?.... 






and that's it.....I love the bow and know it's going to tune into and turn into a tack driver...Hope you enjoyed...thanks for reading looking and watching and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

How would you compare it to your 64 inch super Kodiak. I like those bows also.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice! Good for you Mr. Jinks.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MrSinister said:


> How would you compare it to your 64 inch super Kodiak. I like those bows also.


Wow...sorry you asked that (only cause I can hear the flame throwing lighting up now) but good question...that deserves a solid answer...so here goes...

No comparison...there's a reason the Widows are twice the price...and it's a good reason....and to point out just some of "MY THOUGHTS" of what make the widow so much better to me?...is as follows....

1. Window Cut: Where the Bears are "Cut-Too-Center"?...the widows are "Cut 3/16ths PAST Center"...this equates to a more direct line of energy going into the arrow and more tuning room for standard diameter shafting to get that point just left of the string VS spining for paradox to clear the riser...hence a smoother shooting, quieter bow.

2. Density/Weight/Mass: The only Bear I handles that "might" come close to feeling as solid as this widow?...was one of the new Bear TD "A" Risers....the new heavy ones with phenolic in them....but a bubinga risered Super K?...not even close to the same solid feel.

3. Even if you did go with the Bear "A"...you wouldn't get the arrow clearance, the draw cycle...or?....the Super Stabile Deflex shape the widow has.

To me?...it's nearly and an "apples/oranges" deal to compare the two so yep....imho?..."no comparison".

Hope that helps and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I think you are likely right on all counts. It is kind of a shame but it is likely all true.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

wow Jinks nice! I have never shot a widow nor could I ever justify spending the kind of $ they call for but nice to see you haveing fun with it.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bill, 

Great to see the new (to you) BlackWidow out there. I was fortunate enough to pick up one of the SAIII a few years ago, and fully agree with everything you posted. BW is getting it right in the recurve world (probably same with the longbows, but I've not acquired a BW longbow....yet). I've promised myself that my retirement gift to me will be a new BlackWidow, around the 48# range. Keep the vids coming, good to see those bows.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

fatzboys said:


> Nice! Good for you Mr. Jinks.


Thanks man...you're welcome over any time to shoot it! 



airwolf said:


> wow Jinks nice! I have never shot a widow nor could I ever justify spending the kind of $ they call for but nice to see you haveing fun with it.


And I can't blame you or anyone else for that matter and the only reason I managed one?...

1. Used for $725

2. Sold two bows I wasn't shooting to get it (Hoyt Protec & Bear Polar)

and?...

3. Got lucky...right place, right time, right length and poundage...even the model and color I'd of ordered if I bought new so?...

Had to do it....sold the polar for $300 and the hoyt for $400...the extra $25?...well?...Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice looking bow jinks


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Good looking bow Bill 

Happy shooting


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

That is a good looking bow. Really nice to see it in action. Thanks for posting a video.

Have you tried snap shooting it any? If so, curious what your thoughts are compare to snap shooting your Herters?


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds and looks like a very nice bow. Congrats.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks great! Look forward to hearing about you getting it just the way you like it! Love your enthusiasm for it!


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Great bow Jinks.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Folks! :thumbs_up

Feeling pretty blessed this morning to have such a sweet shooter hanging on my wall...without a doubt it is "The Nicest" stick this archers ever owned...Can't wait to get home and shoot it some more today!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

very nice bow


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

What you feel in your Widow,is what Earl Hoyt built into my Hunter Supreme....lol

It's the only bow I have ever owned that replicates that feeling. The sound is close too,but not precisely the same....widows sound uniquely like a widow I have always found.

As too target form,well.....you got a bow now that can do both styles equally well


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MAC 11700 said:


> As too target form,well.....you got a bow now that can do both styles equally well


Thanks Mac...sublime message received...suggestion taken. :thumbs_up

Think I'll just keep things slow and fluid for awhile.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a great looking bow Jinkster, a real classic...:archer:


----------



## wtpops (Sep 18, 2005)

I knew you would like it. Ive had my PSA V Ironwood since Jan 06, got it new, its 62" 53# @ 30". I love that bow. No matter what i have on the wall at the time when i go afield and it matters i grab my PSA. 

Note: that grip will spoil you, once you get used to it every thing else will feel fat. 

Very nice looking bow, Enjoy it i know you will.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

wseward said:


> Sounds and looks like a very nice bow. Congrats.





jkm97 said:


> Great bow Jinks.





ghostgoblin22 said:


> very nice bow


Thanks folks! 

I Just got home from work and I'm still pinching myself that...

A. I finally, actually have a gorgeous Black Widow Take-Down hanging on my wall and?..

B. That it is such a sweet shooter...no matter where the arrows hit! :laugh:

so far. 



BarneySlayer said:


> Looks great! Look forward to hearing about you getting it just the way you like it! Love your enthusiasm for it!


Thanks Barney! :thumbs_up

Thanks for noticing the passion levels. 



Easykeeper said:


> That's a great looking bow Jinkster, a real classic...:archer:


Thanks EK...to bad it took me 40 years to wrap my head around the idea of buying an expensive take-down where the limbs bolted to the back side of the riser! :laugh:



wtpops said:


> I knew you would like it. Ive had my PSA V Ironwood since Jan 06, got it new, its 62" 53# @ 30". I love that bow. No matter what i have on the wall at the time when i go afield and it matters i grab my PSA.
> 
> *Note: that grip will spoil you, once you get used to it every thing else will feel fat.*
> 
> Very nice looking bow, Enjoy it i know you will.


Thanks wtpops and you're absolutely correct regarding *"The Grip"*...and for those of you who haven't experienced such?...I think I finally figured out the best way to describe this PSA's standard grip....cause what it reminds be of and the best way I can describe it?...is this...

"TO ME"....It feels like a slightly skinnier Hoyt Excel grip....matter fact?..."EXACTLY LIKE"...a slightly skinnier hoyt excel grip...and I liked those...but I immediately fell in love with this one! 

Okay...so I just dug up one of my only pix of the hoyt excel grip and cropped it...then for perspective?...I placed a bic lighter under my widows grip in a simular fashion just so you folks can see what it is I'm speaking of...here goes....

the excel grip...










now my PSA II widows Standard grip....










now some of you may point out this and/or that to disagree but...it's very agreeable to my bow hand! 

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Bow-ner!!! Cant wait to order one. Just figuring out what my child support will be after I do 😉


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Take the feel of that bow and imagine 30# limbs on it in a 64" version PMA and you know what ours feels like.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Mo0se said:


> Take the feel of that bow and imagine 30# limbs on it in a 64" version PMA and you know what ours feels like.


That would feel like butta


----------



## Speck1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jinks, reading through this thread got me to thinking about a time roughly 20 yrs ago. I didn't start shooting trad till 2003. But, that bow you have is what actually started it all for me(might not be the same model name, but still). On a whim those 20 years ago, I ordered a BW catalog. On the cover was a hunter in a canoe, big buck on board and a Graybark widow curve crossways of the canoe. I remember thinking "how cool would that be!!!" So that pic and that bow kinda led me to where I am. Glad you love the bow! Speck


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I think I remember that picture. They had a lot of good images on their catalog over the years.


----------



## Speck1 (Jul 31, 2012)

MrSinister said:


> I think I remember that picture. They had a lot of good images on their catalog over the years.


I agree, their catalogs are always very cool. Speck


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

nelliott said:


> Bow-ner!!! Cant wait to order one. Just figuring out what my child support will be after I do &#55357;&#56841;


Here's how I did it...

Step #1. Encounter a "Lottery Moment" in the classifieds finding the model you want in exactly the color you want with the grip you want within a pound or two.

Step #2. PM the Seller asking if they'd be willing to "hold the bow" with a small deposit.

Step#3. Sell a bow.

Step #4. Sell another bow.

Step #5. Make up the difference from petty cash.

all the while realizing that Step #1 was the most difficult...closely followed by Step #2. 



Mo0se said:


> Take the feel of that bow and imagine 30# limbs on it in a 64" version PMA and you know what ours feels like.


The 66"/25# Bear Polar I sold to finance 3/7ths of this one? :laugh: 



Speck1 said:


> Jinks, reading through this thread got me to thinking about a time roughly 20 yrs ago. I didn't start shooting trad till 2003. But, that bow you have is what actually started it all for me(might not be the same model name, but still). On a whim those 20 years ago, I ordered a BW catalog. On the cover was a hunter in a canoe, big buck on board and a Graybark widow curve crossways of the canoe. I remember thinking "how cool would that be!!!" So that pic and that bow kinda led me to where I am. Glad you love the bow! Speck


Thanks Speck and yep....



MrSinister said:


> I think I remember that picture. They had a lot of good images on their catalog over the years.


I'd been secretly wanting a widow ever since I saw one on a magazine cover but it was back in the 80's I believe...early '80's....and the dude was sitting in a stand with what looked like what we now know as the Autumn Oak model...he was camo'ed out in some sort of "Fall Brown" with a knit cap on against a bunch of huge matching brown oak leaves...I starred at that cover for quite some time wishing I was him...and in a way?...now I am...but in the way cooler Graybark motiff!   

Thanks folks...I'm busy tuning and dialing her in now!...looks like she's loving my 30" GT3555 .500 spines with 125gr combo-points that weigh 375gr TAW for a real sweet, fast and quiet 8.2GPP!


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

She's a work of art. Great find!


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

I have the same bow only 58" 51 @ 28" & it loves 2117s with 145 grains up front. 

it's almost to much for me as i'm getting older but I love it, so does my man.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ranchoarcher said:


> She's a work of art. Great find!


Thanks Rancho! :thumbs_up



martha j said:


> I have the same bow only 58" 51 @ 28" & it loves 2117s with 145 grains up front.
> 
> *it's almost to much for me as i'm getting older but I love it, so does my man.*


martha?...*"THAT'S"*...just cold right there! :laugh:

but I ain't ashamed...heck...I'm lucky I can shoot at all...I parked a sport bike in the side of a minivan (that looked right through me and pulled out in front of me) at about 45mph 15 years ago...was wearing my gear so no broken bones but lots of soft tissue damage...had to sleep on my left side for the following several years and my right shoulder would just collapse and rest on the side of my head! :laugh:

ahhh...those were the days...that in hindsight was the beginning of the end of 16 years of sobriety and clean time starting out with a party size jug of percodan.


I'm happy to be controlling a recurve in the lower/mid 40's...btw...the 30" .500 spine w/ 125grs was too stiff...put the 175gr points back on and viola but the performance blew...then tried my 28 1/2" long .650 spine CT Cheetahs w/ 100gr points at 7.2 GPP and they dialed in but Lord this bow don't like anything under 8GPP...it got real vocal...so I went to my 29 " long .600 spine bemans with 100gr points and just got this at 15yds...










I'm shooting in a off/on drizzle but trying to see if I can get something dialed in close enough to shoot this bow at our local club 3D this Saturday...think I just might!


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I found my gold tip 1535's which are 600's with 100 grain tips cut to just under 29 inches shot well out of mine today. Of all the arrows I have tons of the one arrow that I am about out of is the one that it shoots best don't that figure. Mine is about 45lb at 28 inches of draw. When you say the bow got loud have you got anything to quiet it down on the string yet. Mine had some of those spider looking things on it and they looked bad and did nothing for sound. Put some puffs on it and quiet as can be.


----------



## Speck1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jinks, I would definitely shoot her this wknd. You gotta break her in! Speck


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the black ,red and white in that grip 

You sure get some good looking bows Bill


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MrSinister said:


> I found my gold tip 1535's which are 600's with 100 grain tips cut to just under 29 inches shot well out of mine today. Of all the arrows I have tons of the one arrow that I am about out of is the one that it shoots best don't that figure. Mine is about 45lb at 28 inches of draw. When you say the bow got loud have you got anything to quiet it down on the string yet. Mine had some of those spider looking things on it and they looked bad and did nothing for sound. Put some puffs on it and quiet as can be.


Sinister...it's got some po-dunk installed whiskers but I don't think the puffs would help here...it's not string noise I'm hearing at 7.2 GPP with the Cheetahs...it's "Bow Noise"....it just doesn't like that light of an arrow...faster than sin and limb savers would probably help but...I really don't want to abuse this bow and it's so much quieter and smoother with the 9GPP bemans I'll just stick with them.



Speck1 said:


> Jinks, I would definitely shoot her this wknd. You gotta break her in! Speck


Yep...think I'm gonna but man am I freaking out now...read on *below.



JParanee said:


> I love the black ,red and white in that grip
> 
> You sure get some good looking bows Bill


Thanks Joe! Sure means a lot to me "covertly" coming from you!:thumbs_up

BTW....that borders stringer you gave me is a dream to use on this widow...thanks! 

and now?....

*What I'm freaking out about...cause get this....I shoot the bare shaft group you see posted above using a glove with 100gr points...anchoring solid....holding form...split-vision...when I decided that maybe if I swap out my glove for a tab that it may be more revealing tuning wise...so I do...and it was....which is when I decided to bump up from 100gr points too 125's...so I do...and yep...seemed more forgiving with cleaner flight and a better note to the bow...but there's a problem....it sux...I'm holding solid but straining and struggling to do so whilst going through a bunch of mental gymnastics at full draw...so just for grins and giggles?...I'm like...

*"I wonder how this bow would respond to instinctive/snap now that I have it tuned to a very forgiving state?"*

so to recap?...here's what struggling, straining and taking my time holding at anchor got me at 15yds...










then?...the tab came off....the glove went on...and I got my gig on with one slow, smooth, non-stop, fluid, instinctive, snap motion and got this...










and then this...and even tossed in a cheetah bare shaft w/ an 85gr point for good measure....










So what's up folks?...how do I convince my mind that it's worth it to bust my tookus holding solid form with 110% focus and effort to shoot groupings that are nearly twice the size of what I get with one fluid motion and not even thinking about it?...this is nuts.....and it's driving me crazy! 

Should i give up my dreams of winning the Olympics with my 62" Black Widow and just have fun?...cause for me?...that other stuff BLOWS!


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

To me it would depend a lot on how it does in the long haul. If you can snap shoot lights out all the time then that is your thing. At that draw weight form shooting is going to be a tough fight. The 3D shoot will tell you lots. That is the place to figure it out. Keep score but dang it have fun. Keep a clear head and see how you do.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Jinks, FYI BW says not to use below 8 grains/pound arrow weight with their bows, and recommend 9-11 grains/ pound. Just sayin', I would hate to see you blow up your new bow by goin' too light.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MrSinister said:


> To me it would depend a lot on how it does in the long haul. If you can snap shoot lights out all the time then that is your thing. At that draw weight form shooting is going to be a tough fight. The 3D shoot will tell you lots. That is the place to figure it out. Keep score but dang it have fun. Keep a clear head and see how you do.


Yep...but the weird thing is it's more a mental fight than a physical strain or struggle. 



bowhuntrmaniac said:


> Jinks, FYI BW says not to use below 8 grains/pound arrow weight with their bows, and recommend 9-11 grains/ pound. Just sayin', I would hate to see you blow up your new bow by goin' too light.


Thanks for that maniac...glad I only took a few shots before ruling them out and yes...the 9 GPP be man's seem to be what it loves.


----------

